# switchable hps to mh



## krsone (Sep 20, 2006)

I found this at another site and was curious if any of you have seen this b4. I do plan on trying it not sure when but will report back with my results and to any1 willing to try or have already please share info ideas or results Seems easy enough jugde 4 urself.............http://www.gardenscure.com/420/showthread.php?t=94575


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I seen the same post on another site..same guy too. He also said you can go vice-versa MH to HPS but need more parts and is a little more complicated.
Just make sure you know what your doing prior to making a modification. Also if your ballast is still under warranty as soon as you open it the warranty is void. So I would not recommend doing it to a brand new ballast.
Just don't fry your self man.


----------



## krsone (Sep 20, 2006)

the ballast i use r econo lites build urself type,so its rather cheap To be honest the ballast kit is cheaper than the conversion lamp So its a small gamble so long as I dont burn the house down or shock myself


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey dont mean to bring up an old thread but I was wondering if this ever worked for you?


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 8, 2006)

I did exactly as instructed and it worked well for me.  p.s. if you have a store in your area called "Mike's Merchandise" they generally have those switches for less than a dollar.  You can pick up the connectors there too.  Beware...mikes is a high volume salvage type store but I mention it because....as just about anyone can tell you, all these little trips to home depot of $10 here, $20 there ADD UP......i know its only saving a couple of bucks but this store has all kinds of crap and is good to use as a goto because its sooooo cheap.  But then again, it may be a store unique to my area...dunno


----------

